# Plague Doctor Costume. Need some help



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

You could try dry brushing some white paint on the hat to make it look faded. Just go easy on it. I don't have any ideas for waxing the gown. But I can help with aging the wood. http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/107379-aging-wood-cheap-easy.html


----------



## Brian O'Keefe (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you. That will come in handy for the wood.


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Grey/brown/white spray paints sprayed from a distance of 2 feet of more will speckle your fabric and help make it look old. Spray in Halloween hair coloring also works real well and usually washes out. Don't go too thick with the acrylic paint, it tends to leave the fabric hard. 

Now here's an awesome way to simulate tattered/moth eaten clothing. place it on concrete and hit it with a hammer. Concentrate on the areas that would receive a lot of wear. Looks a lot better than simply slicing the fabric. Sand paper is a great way to age fabric too. 
Stain is a great way to make wood look older than it is. Also spraying a piece of wood with paint and quickly wiping it off with paper towel gives a similar result. 
Love the plague doctor theme, I'm doing the same myself but with a twist.


----------



## Brian O'Keefe (Oct 26, 2012)

icyuod2 said:


> Grey/brown/white spray paints sprayed from a distance of 2 feet of more will speckle your fabric and help make it look old. Spray in Halloween hair coloring also works real well and usually washes out. Don't go too thick with the acrylic paint, it tends to leave the fabric hard.
> 
> Now here's an awesome way to simulate tattered/moth eaten clothing. place it on concrete and hit it with a hammer. Concentrate on the areas that would receive a lot of wear. Looks a lot better than simply slicing the fabric. Sand paper is a great way to age fabric too.
> Stain is a great way to make wood look older than it is. Also spraying a piece of wood with paint and quickly wiping it off with paper towel gives a similar result.
> Love the plague doctor theme, I'm doing the same myself but with a twist.


Nice. Thank you for the help!


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

btw Brian. Here's my take on the plague doc.


----------



## Brian O'Keefe (Oct 26, 2012)

icyuod2 said:


> btw Brian. Here's my take on the plague doc.


Very nice. I wish mine were as put together lol. Oh well, only one week of prep. I shouldn't be TOO bad, hehe.

Nice work.


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hang a bird cage from your poking stick. (so you know when the plague is abound.


----------



## Brian O'Keefe (Oct 26, 2012)

Well, after a lot of last minute work, I think it came out decent. For under $75 spent and horrible time management, I like it. Wearing boots with thick soles was a misfire. I think it made me look too tall, making the robe look shorter. The cowl was made last minute as well but I think it came out decent. Cinnamon and Sage colored spray paint made it look aged instantly.

Thank you for the help guys!!!


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Very cool my friend!


----------

